# No Sob Afterall



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

due to the controversy on the BALNORCO frame ( thank you Outbacker who brought it to my attention!







)
we have withdrawn on the Kodiak that I loved. After looking under it it appears that there has never been any type of reinforcing done to the frame. If there had been or if they would do it, then it would be another story. I even spoke with the rep from Dutchman, very nice man, but I still have uncertainty. I did leave call for mr BigWig man at BALNORCO but never got a return call ( he was supposedly in a meeting), at that was kinda the frosting on the cake. If they'd just authorize reinforcing the frame, we'd talk....

So, we are off to Spokane ( just what I didn't want to do) to do some tt shopping and then go see The Tempations and the 4 Tops. 2 weeks ago we saw the Letterman, last year, Franki Valli and Paul Revere and the Raiders and THAT was an awesome concert.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

So what are you doing next weekend?? Other then the drive from Tri-Cities to the Columbia river it is a nice flat drive to the PNW rally, so are you still planning to come???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Andy,
no we weren't on the attendee list, it's Taylin's 3rd birthday and Doug refused to move the rally to my daughters front yard-sheesh!
I get one grandbaby and don't intend to miss much and she only has one 3rd birthday.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I get one grandbaby and don't intend to miss much and she only has one 3rd birthday


That's true, but she doesn't know what day her brithday actually falls on!
















Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess you'll have to look at the fun in the search??









We just finished our search and here are a couple other brands you might want to check out (Either I beam or Box frames):

Maxlite, Cirrus, KZ, Surveyor, Rockwood, Coachman Captiva


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Doxie 
You will find the right trailer. IMHO you made the right choice even though it was difficult. Knowledge of structural problems with any product is a red flag to investigate deeper, seek real assurances or walk away. This is what you attempted to do without enough assurances provided -then made your decison to walk away.

FYI
To all of you out there concerning the dark side forum and any of its' brothers/sisters packaged under different websites-- Their policy is to immediately remove any post concerning lawsuits or litigation that is underway or threatened. So issues such as the Bal Norco frames that had video run by the news channels and has litigation ongoing get deleted -unless missed or worded very carefully....

On an ending note - have fun on your trip to Spokane -enjoy the music and make sure you torture the sales people!!!

Map Guy


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Better safe than sorry,Doxie.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

map guy said:


> Doxie
> You will find the right trailer. IMHO you made the right choice even though it was difficult. Knowledge of structural problems with any product is a red flag to investigate deeper, seek real assurances or walk away. This is what you attempted to do without enough assurances provided -then made your decison to walk away.
> 
> FYI
> ...


Thanks! it's funny, we have had them walk away twice yesterday because we OBVIOUSELY know what we want and know what to look for. We are under, in , around every nook and cranny, drive's em crazy, we ask questions THEY can't answer, makes em nuts.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thanks! it's funny, we have had them walk away twice yesterday because we OBVIOUSELY know what we want and know what to look for. We are under, in , around every nook and cranny, drive's em crazy, we ask questions THEY can't answer, makes em nuts.


That's the ticket, Tawnya!








Keep their feet to the fire, and you won't go wrong!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks! it's funny, we have had them walk away twice yesterday because we OBVIOUSELY know what we want and know what to look for. We are under, in , around every nook and cranny, drive's em crazy, we ask questions THEY can't answer, makes em nuts.


That's the ticket, Tawnya!








Keep their feet to the fire, and you won't go wrong!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
shopped many lots today and the ultralights we like seem to suffer one way or another. One we really liked just sits too low. So I believe we have given up.We tested the diesel waters and are seriousely contemplating it, it would remove many limitations. So we are thinking keep the OB and go diesel...I haven't quite digested it yet....but really like the idea of removing limitations. I'll decide by weeks end for sure!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thanks! it's funny, we have had them walk away twice yesterday because we OBVIOUSELY know what we want and know what to look for. We are under, in , around every nook and cranny, drive's em crazy, we ask questions THEY can't answer, makes em nuts.


That's the ticket, Tawnya!








Keep their feet to the fire, and you won't go wrong!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
shopped many lots today and the ultralights we like seem to suffer one way or another. One we really liked just sits too low. So I believe we have given up.We tested the diesel waters and are seriousely contemplating it, it would remove many limitations. So we are thinking keep the OB and go diesel...I haven't quite digested it yet....but really like the idea of removing limitations. I'll decide by weeks end for sure!
[/quote]
Now you are talking!!!!


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Thanks! it's funny, we have had them walk away twice yesterday because we OBVIOUSELY know what we want and know what to look for. We are under, in , around every nook and cranny, drive's em crazy, we ask questions THEY can't answer, makes em nuts.


That's the ticket, Tawnya!








Keep their feet to the fire, and you won't go wrong!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
shopped many lots today and the ultralights we like seem to suffer one way or another. One we really liked just sits too low. So I believe we have given up.We tested the diesel waters and are seriousely contemplating it, it would remove many limitations. So we are thinking keep the OB and go diesel...I haven't quite digested it yet....but really like the idea of removing limitations. I'll decide by weeks end for sure!
[/quote]
Now you are talking!!!!
[/quote]

Yea...... Did she say DURAMAX........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You see Tawnya...

Once you've gone Outback, you never go back!








Tow vehicles may come and go, but an Outback is forever!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Bill H said:


> Thanks! it's funny, we have had them walk away twice yesterday because we OBVIOUSELY know what we want and know what to look for. We are under, in , around every nook and cranny, drive's em crazy, we ask questions THEY can't answer, makes em nuts.


That's the ticket, Tawnya!








Keep their feet to the fire, and you won't go wrong!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
shopped many lots today and the ultralights we like seem to suffer one way or another. One we really liked just sits too low. So I believe we have given up.We tested the diesel waters and are seriousely contemplating it, it would remove many limitations. So we are thinking keep the OB and go diesel...I haven't quite digested it yet....but really like the idea of removing limitations. I'll decide by weeks end for sure!
[/quote]
Now you are talking!!!!
[/quote]

Yea...... Did she say DURAMAX........








[/quote]
Cummins 5.9







(not the new 6.4 or whatever it is)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its pretty tough to compare ultralights to our Outbacks, uh...

Carey


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You see Tawnya...
> 
> Once you've gone Outback, you never go back!
> 
> ...


Ouch!!! That hurts







.......I thought it was "once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker"







......whatever you say....just don't let our kids hear you! Right now we're in purgatory, as the 28RSDS was hauled away by the new owners and we don't expect the Cardinal 3 more weeks.....

....sorry Tawnya, didn't mean to hijack your thread ;(


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Ouch!!! That hurts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to worry Tricia! Your home at Outbackers is safe and sound!
As we also say:

_Outbackers.com...
More than a website,
It's a family!_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> and go diesel


Now, your're talking. I've got the diesel fever myself.









Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > and go diesel
> 
> 
> Now, your're talking. I've got the diesel fever myself.
> ...


get out the checkbook!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> get out the checkbook!


I not only have to get it out, I have to figure how to get it away from the DW!









Mark


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thanks! it's funny, we have had them walk away twice yesterday because we OBVIOUSELY know what we want and know what to look for. We are under, in , around every nook and cranny, drive's em crazy, we ask questions THEY can't answer, makes em nuts.


That's the ticket, Tawnya!








Keep their feet to the fire, and you won't go wrong!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
shopped many lots today and the ultralights we like seem to suffer one way or another. One we really liked just sits too low. So I believe we have given up.We tested the diesel waters and are seriousely contemplating it, it would remove many limitations. So we are thinking keep the OB and go diesel...I haven't quite digested it yet....but really like the idea of removing limitations. I'll decide by weeks end for sure!
[/quote]
Now you are talking!!!!
[/quote]

Yea...... Did she say DURAMAX........








[/quote]
Cummins 5.9







(not the new 6.4 or whatever it is)
[/quote]
NOW you are really talking!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Thanks! it's funny, we have had them walk away twice yesterday because we OBVIOUSELY know what we want and know what to look for. We are under, in , around every nook and cranny, drive's em crazy, we ask questions THEY can't answer, makes em nuts.


That's the ticket, Tawnya!








Keep their feet to the fire, and you won't go wrong!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
shopped many lots today and the ultralights we like seem to suffer one way or another. One we really liked just sits too low. So I believe we have given up.We tested the diesel waters and are seriousely contemplating it, it would remove many limitations. So we are thinking keep the OB and go diesel...I haven't quite digested it yet....but really like the idea of removing limitations. I'll decide by weeks end for sure!
[/quote]
Now you are talking!!!!
[/quote]

Yea...... Did she say DURAMAX........








[/quote]
Cummins 5.9







(not the new 6.4 or whatever it is)
[/quote]
NOW you are really talking!!!!!








[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Tawnya....if you're looking for a TV, you might take a look at craigslist.com...we've purchased 3 vehicles off that web site







....and if you need a look see in the PDX area just let us know!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> > and go diesel
> 
> 
> Now, your're talking. I've got the diesel fever myself.
> ...


get out the checkbook!








[/quote]

I know of a convertable diesel you could probably pick up pretty cheap.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> I know of a convertable diesel you could probably pick up pretty cheap.


Oooh! Ooooh! If she doesn't want it, I'll take it!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Doxie,

Since you live in the PNW have you considered the Artic Fox or Nash brand trailers. I looked at them before we got the Outback and found them to be very well made but not light enough for us. They're made in Oregon and if you're getting a new tow vehicle you might find one of them that you like. The Artic Fox is nice if you plan to camp in the cold. Have fun with the shopping.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Hey Tawnya....if you're looking for a TV, you might take a look at craigslist.com...we've purchased 3 vehicles off that web site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tricia! well, the deal in Spokane is pretty good, I was worn down after it all, but knew where I was willing to go and WOULDN'T tell them.Makes em crazy. "so, tell me, where do you want to be in payments? what are you wanting to finance?" I told him it was irrelevant and my business.







I'd let HIM know when the negotations were in the price I had in mind. Sheesh, do I look stupid? but in the end it turned ok, I only told him what I was willing to do when we got to where I was willing to be!







it seems the older I get the B******* I get or braver or too tired and impatient for that stuff.
Rick will go tomorrow and get his new baby.I guess he's gonna have to take her for a run now and then to get her exercise. He doesn't have far to drive to work. I am going to look for a used little car of some sort for him to get too and from work...so keep you eyeballs open! 
What is delivery date of your new TT???


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats! details....details.....pictures....pictures.....you know the drill


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> Congrats! details....details.....pictures....pictures.....you know the drill


ok, I will..but uh..Tricia...where's the pix of YOUR new vehicle?! hmmmm? or didi I miss the post















also, your BIG tv isnot allowed to snicker at our new TV on MD Weekend and make it feel inferior


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Congrats! details....details.....pictures....pictures.....you know the drill


ok, I will..but uh..Tricia...where's the pix of YOUR new vehicle?! hmmmm? or didi I miss the post















also, your BIG tv isnot allowed to snicker at our new TV on MD Weekend and make it feel inferior







[/quote]
*GIRLS!!! GIRLS!!! *

Don't you think there's enough room in this sandbox for EVRYONE's new truck?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new truck!!!!

Won't be long and we're going to be shopping too.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Congrats! details....details.....pictures....pictures.....you know the drill


ok, I will..but uh..Tricia...where's the pix of YOUR new vehicle?! hmmmm? or didi I miss the post















also, your BIG tv isnot allowed to snicker at our new TV on MD Weekend and make it feel inferior







[/quote]
*GIRLS!!! GIRLS!!! *

Don't you think there's enough room in this sandbox for EVRYONE's new truck?
[/quote]
oh yeah! we'll drink to that-right Tricia?!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

You Betcha


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MJRey said:


> Enjoy your new truck!!!!
> 
> Won't be long and we're going to be shopping too.
> 
> Mike


it's kinda fun and real Scary! $$$$ but ya know, we only live once and I want to enjoy it now while I can. Later might be too late...........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Enjoy your new truck!!!!
> 
> Won't be long and we're going to be shopping too.
> 
> Mike


it's kinda fun and real Scary! $$$$ but ya know, we only live once and I want to enjoy it now while I can. Later might be too late...........[/quote]

YOU GO, GIRL!!!

IF NOT NOW.......WHEN?????


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We want pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what color is it?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> We want pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what color is it?


same color as old one-silver. I wanted gold to match the trailer but he spent $1400 on the tonneau cover and wanted to take it off old and put on new. It is HIS truck so I didn't care if he got purple but I knew he'd get silver. My car is silver too.......come to think of it, so is his hair and moustache







.He'll be camouflaged! I'll get pix soon.


----------

